# FM Stereo Conversion



## residentmockery (Jun 25, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a good company that converts OEM radios to AM/FM stereo?


----------



## residentmockery (Jun 25, 2017)

There has to be someone out there that's taken an original radio and converted it to am/fm.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

"There has to be someone out there that's taken an original radio and converted it to am/fm."

Apparently there has been someone. If you try a search of our forums, the RED "SEARCH" box in the upper right of the page, you will find this: http://www.gtoforum.com/f146/radio-1965-gto-30212/ 

There are a few online companies that offer this service. I looked into it for my brother and his '57 Caddy, but when it was all said and done, the better alternative was to go with a newer radio having the original looking face plate.


----------



## residentmockery (Jun 25, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> "There has to be someone out there that's taken an original radio and converted it to am/fm."
> 
> Apparently there has been someone. If you try a search of our forums, the RED "SEARCH" box in the upper right of the page, you will find this: http://www.gtoforum.com/f146/radio-1965-gto-30212/
> 
> There are a few online companies that offer this service. I looked into it for my brother and his '57 Caddy, but when it was all said and done, the better alternative was to go with a newer radio having the original looking face plate.


Thanks for the search tip. I overlooked the box. That's my fault. I was hoping for some newer info. I have the 66 repro that Ames and various other auto parts companies sell. Honestly, in my opinion, it's cheaply made, and way overpriced for the lackluster performance. There are a good handful of companies out there that perform the conversion as well as many that sell the parts for DIY projects. I'll try some other avenues of approach and continue my research. Thank you for taking the time to post.


----------



## DanMinninger (May 24, 2017)

I looked into it before buy the Pontiac am/fm unit from custom auto sound. the quotes for converting my original unit were very expensive in comparison. usually in the $600-$700 range, depending on what features you want to add. (Bluetooth, mps, etc) the custom auto sound unit was less than $300.
I met a guy at the last Coker Tire cruise in event. His name was Allen Forgey at Old Car Radio 423-344-8357. they take your stock unit and upgrade it for FM, Bluetooth, Mp3...even buff out the chrome if is pitted


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

https://www.retromanufacturing.com/pages/retrosound-long-beach-radio

Got one of these. Dumped the OE POS.

Best choice I have made .

Got two external amps, 4 6x9 s 

2 12 inch subs in the trunk.

Killer sound. 

The unit has enough to run 4 speakers without any amps and sounds good too.

I just wanted someoverkill...LOL


----------

